# Biggest Flowerhorn?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

What's the biggest Flowerhorn that you've seen? This one is 16"s.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not doubting-

But you got proof of said 16 inch....

I had a big boy as well awhile back that measured over the 14.5 mark......







He was still growing strong until I lost him due to a damn water change awhile back......Truelly my most prized fish I have owned to date....I loved that guy......

R.I.P-You glass smashin Prick


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

nice fish.I just picked up one a week ago.To young to tell male or female but he is a pearl flowerhorn.Will post picture in a couple of weeks ,but for the largest one I don't know,I saw some big big ones close to that size in toronto.No matter how big they are they are really interactive fish.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

now that is a fish to be proud of


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Not doubting-
> 
> But you got proof of said 16 inch....


I would like to see a measurement as well


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I guess I was wrong.









I do think if it was laid out, it would be over 14"s easy though.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Still an amazing fish. How's personality on one of those? My oscars have alot of personality. Looks like they're dancing everytime i go up to the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> I guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still very impressive man.......16 inch is hard to eye ball-I only had good judgement cause mine was already been placed on ruler as well.....Too many varients though-Looks like it could be a possible 14.5 to 15 inch though-taking into account the distance back from front of glass.....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you were close! looks to be a good 14 incher







amazing flowerhorn


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice big fish, thick looking


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Your is certainly nicer-Pattern wise........But here was my old guy-


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Your is certainly nicer-Pattern wise........But here was my old guy-


It was a cool fish!

My big guy is a cheapy from pet supplies plus. I had 3 big males that were all brothers, but one died unexpectedly.

This is the other one I have still. It's probably like 12-13"s. Just a little shorter than the big guy.









and this is the one I lost......RIP, Big Guy 3


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

dood said:


> Still an amazing fish. How's personality on one of those? My oscars have alot of personality. Looks like they're dancing everytime i go up to the tank.


Flowerhorns have that typical cichlid personality. They follow you around just like an oscar does.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Still very nice specimens......


----------

